# Puppy picture fix for the day



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was reading the thread about Shinemore Malts and decided to look at their site. OMG these puppies....ooooooooooooooooooooh:wub::wub::wub::wub:
So, follow the link for you fix for the day, only it is likely to leave you craving more, more, more.




shinemore > babyroom 1 ???


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:Sooo cute::faint::happy::happy::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t: OMG ............... thank you for the fix ..........


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow they just melted my heart. perfect lil ones


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to put my order in for Girl "H"......:wub::wub:....why are we being torchured with these absolutely adorable babies???????? :w00t: It's almost painful!!!!


.......no pain, no gain....please don't stop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I'd like to put my order in for Girl "H"......:wub::wub:....why are we being torchured with these absolutely adorable babies???????? :w00t: It's almost painful!!!!
> 
> 
> .......no pain, no gain....please don't stop. :thumbsup:



Almost painful is right! I have my heart set on Pang Pang. I wouldn't even change her name. RuRu, MiMi, Ray Ray and Pang Pang. Perfect!:hysteric::hysteric::hysteric:I WANT!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Excuse me but I think I want Pang Pang and Suri too.:wine::wine:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Excuse me but I think I want Pang Pang and Suri too.:wine::wine:


Okay, I see room in your basket for two more. We could have a big fight over who gets Pang Pang....if she were actually available. What lucky human female canine has her? We could form a task force and STEAL her and share her. What do you think.....? Oh, wait Suri too. Come on let's put on black clothes and get goin. Suri and Pang Pang. One for me, one for you.First we locate...then we go in. Are you with me? Shhhh. Don't tell anyone. I'll send you secret contact info...then ...Well shhh...not a word. Keep quiet, wait for contact. THEY WILL BE OURS.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, I will help you get Pang Pang if you help me get Suri. But then I want them both.:chili::chili:You can have visitations rights:HistericalSmiley:. I am just so addicted to these little guys. I hope no one catches on as to what we are up to.:blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I do believe SuRi went to someone on this forum???????


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Ok, I will help you get Pang Pang if you help me get Suri. But then I want them both.:chili::chili:You can have visitations rights:HistericalSmiley:. I am just so addicted to these little guys. I hope no one catches on as to what we are up to.:blink:


As long as you don't blab, I won't. Nobody will ever know. B)
Don't forget to wear a disguise. We can dress up as Komondors. Okay? Then if anyone questions us, we are their birth moms.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I do believe SuRi went to someone on this forum???????


Your are right Sandi. I searched and there she was...even more beautiful.

Look: 








*Romo has a sister!*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Your are right Sandi. I searched and there she was...even more beautiful.
> 
> Look:
> 
> ...


Well, knock me over with a feather. I thought those were new puppy pictures on the web site.:brownbag: Guess I won't be leaving town afterall:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh well, I guess that for the moment you will have to be content with your four adorable beauties. Sigh, I only have three...and one of them is neither adorable nor beautiful:blush:, but oh I love my little old lady. We could still keep watch and remain prepared. Are you with me?:blink:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, no, I've already got the best of the best. I know I can't do better than that. Fantastic babies from fantastic breeders. What more could I ask for besides one more puppy and my husband will knock the crap out of me LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Well, no, I've already got the best of the best. I know I can't do better than that. Fantastic babies from fantastic breeders. What more could I ask for besides one more puppy and my husband will knock the crap out of me:HistericalSmiley


So good, and so true. You surely do have the best of the best, as do I. So, I guess we should be content...and maybe give the DH four or five minutes of loving attention. Thanks for playing with me though, it was fun.:HistericalSmiley:Good fun.:chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

lynda said:


> What more could I ask for besides one more puppy and my husband will knock the crap out of me LOL


Ahem ... your husband may not be the only one ... :innocent:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylie said:


> So good, and so true. You surely do have the best of the best, as do I. So, I guess we should be content...and maybe give the DH four or five minutes of loving attention. Thanks for playing with me though, it was fun.:HistericalSmiley:Good fun.:chili:



Yes, it was good fun:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> Ahem ... your husband may not be the only one ... :innocent:


Ok Mary, between you and my husband I guess I better watch out:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG I get to help too!!!!!! That is NOT a fix that is pure evil torture. I have not gotten my baby boy yet and this is just killing me. I have black clothes....I am ready to tiptoe......


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

cleterdog said:


> OMG I get to help too!!!!!! That is NOT a fix that is pure evil torture. I have not gotten my baby boy yet and this is just killing me. I have black clothes....I am ready to tiptoe......


You are too funny! That thread was a lot of fun, unfortunately the pictures were kind of old. Somebody who is a member of SM actually has Suri.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Pang Pang is soooooo gorgeous!!! I am sure Tyson needs a playmate!
Linda


----------

